# Non-Piranha POTM December



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








"red healer"

Option 2








albino striata snakehead

Option 3








_Channa Punctata _

Option 4








frogfish _Antennarius pictussitting _in a patch of _Acrozoanthus species_

Option 5








_Macrobrachium nipponese_

Option 6








Emporer Scorpion - _Pandinus imperator_

Option 7








_C. ocellaris_


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

FROGFISH














but i really liked th snake head too!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pbass
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

punctata


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I like the frogfish, but the scorpion comes in a close second.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

all i can say is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#4 is a trip!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

that scorpion really roxXx!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that scorpion is my little angel. love her to death


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that was a hard one,

nice job guys


----------

